# Nina's Nannies for Pets Franchise



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

The majority of pf know that I run Nina's Nannies for Pets, which has been established since 1998 and rapidly expanded throughout the years.

We have decided to offer the dog walking, pets to vets, pet visiting, and dog hosting side of our business as a franchise, which should be ready for launch towards the end of the year.

If anyone is interested, please contact me for further details .


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Nina said:


> The majority of pf know that I run Nina's Nannies for Pets, which has been established since 1998 and rapidly expanded throughout the years.
> 
> We have decided to offer the dog walking, pets to vets, pet visiting, and dog hosting side of our business as a franchise, which should be ready for launch towards the end of the year.
> 
> If anyone is interested, please contact me for further details .


Took a peep at you website the other day Nina!
T'is looking good!!
Hope all's going well!
Don't see you on here so much now so assuming it is!
love
DT
xx

ps! I know Noush misses ya coz she says so!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well done Nina,great news that your business is going from strength to strength:thumbup:*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Jan and DT.

To be honest we are only franchising the visiting, dog walking, pets to vets and host families side of our business, since we are constantly turning work away.

By offering a franchise, we are offering everything to start and support someone who wants to work under our umbrella.

It is impossible to expand this side of our business by keeping sole control, but this way, we can work together and hopefully meet our clients demands.

Any applicant however, will still need to undergo our strict vetting procedure


----------

